# You have GOT to be kidding me!



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

So I go to the doctor today to find out about this weird rash on my legs, expecting to hear that it's from some strange plant I brushed up against in the woods during my 5 hour hike earlier in the week. The doctor takes one look at my legs and says, "You're way too young for this!!" (Huh??) 

Turns out that I have Phlebitis (that's a mouthful).* The treatment? Elevation, warm compresses, and......

SUPPORT PANTYHOSE!!! SUPPORT PANTYHOSE?!? At the age of 44?!?

My poor, dear husband just got upper dentures last week at the ripe age of 47. 

Good grief, we are falling apart!! Next thing you know, we will be chasing each other around in our HoverRounds at Shady Acres Rest Home.

*Phlebitis is associated with fluid retention and incorrect circulation in your legs. The capillaries burst and cause a funky looking rash. It's thought to be a forerunner of vericose veins - which every woman in my dad's family, for three generations, has. (Great genetic odds, right?) It also can lead to a very serious blood clot in your leg, so it's nothing to mess around with.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 23, 2009)

:hug: There, there...
Crappy genetic lottery.

BUT, this does mean that Dave now has an opportunity to help keep your legs feeling good! Lots and LOTS of massage


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> :hug: There, there...
> Crappy genetic lottery.
> 
> BUT, this does mean that Dave now has an opportunity to help keep your legs feeling good! Lots and LOTS of massage


I'll be sure to show him your post! (Hint, hint, honey...) :big wink:


----------



## hartleybun (May 23, 2009)

:hug::bunnyhug:really crap genetic lottery here toossd: if bowel cancer doesnt get me then it's hello arthritis and osteoporosis. im 43 and the hands arent brilliant. to add insult to injury i went for a sight test recently and was told that due to family history of glaucoma im old enough to qualify for a free sight test. the 'free' bit i like but 'the old enough'.....:grumpy:

varicose veins are also very common in the family.

see you in Shady Acres! hubby is 10 years older me, fitter than me and has all his own teeth :biggrin2:


----------



## Numbat (May 23, 2009)

Aww that really sucks  

Crappy genetics, there's always something. At least it's not the worst :hug2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2009)

WOW! You know President Nixon had that I believe! My maternal grandmother had TERRIBLE Vericose Veins..... I have a couple and I am 45. Yes, we're getting old.. ldman:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 23, 2009)

I am with you - will be 45 in September...have had type 1 diabetes for almost 20 years (on both sides of the family tree), heart disease runs on both sides of the tree, and cancers of all types runs on my mom's family tree - all family members on her mom's side have died from cancers ranging from bone, to pancreatic/colon, liver, skin...

It has been a not-so-good health year for me - gallbladder out in January, kidney stones a few weeks ago, have had 4 knee surgeries and need to get the ACL fixed and after three cortisone shots in my right elbow and one in my left, the surgeon said I need surgery to rewire my ornery tendons...(had carpal tunnel surgery years ago)...oh, and I have chronic depression and anxiety (under control with medication). I have enough metal in my teeth that when it thunders, I do not open my mouth lest I get struck! Worn glasses for years...

When I meet my Maker, I am going to sit down and ask him about the extended warranty on my parts as I don't think I ever got one!!! 

I will race everyone in my wheelchair at Shady Acres or wherever my kids decide to put me...

It stinks getting old - I still don't feel like I am 45....

Back when I was little and my great-grandma passed away at the age of 80, I figured at the age of 8 that when you hit 40 you must be "half-dead." 

Reached the milestone of 40 and was joking with my brother that I was "half-dead" now. My mom piped up and laughed, "Who says you're going to be 80? You might have been half-dead for years and didn't even know it!"

Great....

Denise


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

Well it sounds like I'm not alone.

All I know is, I,m not listening ANYMORE when people say to me, (and I do hear this a lot), "A 21 year old? You're not OLD enough to have a 21 year old!" Too many years of using Mary Kay so I don't have many wrinkles.

Well, now that I'm wearing SUPPORT HOSE I guess I don't have to worry about THAT anymore!!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 23, 2009)

Benn teases me about my gray hairs... then I did a dye job that made me look like I immersed myself in a vat of raspberry juice because Benn was not available to fix me....he promises to fix me after prom tonight....I am gonna look like an Easter egg...

Denise


----------



## BethM (May 24, 2009)

I am "only" 33, but some days I can barely walk or write. I've had arthritis in my feet, ankles, knees, hands, and wrists since high school, and it seems to get worse every year. I can even predict when it's going to rain. "Rain's a-comin', I can feel it in my joints!"

I can't even imagine how bad it's going to be when I get to 60.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 24, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I am "only" 33, but some days I can barely walk or write. I've had arthritis in my feet, ankles, knees, hands, and wrists since high school, and it seems to get worse every year. I can even predict when it's going to rain. "Rain's a-comin', I can feel it in my joints!"
> 
> I can't even imagine how bad it's going to be when I get to 60.



Me too!! I've been on Aleve (Naporoxen) twice daily for a couple of years now. It keeps me pretty limber most of the time. Every so often, though, (usually when a bad weather front is moving through...._slowly_), I get so stiff I practically limp. My fingers wont type, my neck hurts so bad I want to cry, my elbows ache, I can barely lift my arms, and my hips scream every time I get up out of a chair. 

I'll say it again...I AM FALLING APART!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 24, 2009)

WOW! LOL! We're definitely all falling apart! I've had a lot of pain in my wrist lately when I use it to write. I hate that! 

We need pics of you before Benn fixes you and after!


----------



## bat42072 (May 24, 2009)

I have a bagd neck already(had surgery... then when i was 34 I threw my back out and couldnt get up off the floor ... and All id id to do that was pick up a little throw rug


----------



## hartleybun (May 24, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> WOW! LOL! We're definitely all falling apart! I've had a lot of pain in my wrist lately when I use it to write. I hate that!
> 
> We need pics of you before Benn fixes you and after!



:yeahthat:it's the clicking in me finger joints that really gets my goat:X also the kids have said that the day they see me leave the house without doing hair and makeup then they will know that the end is nigh!

on the good side, my back had been fine for a month and my knees arent too bad. thank you cod liver oil


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 24, 2009)

Panty hose isn't that bad, is it? I always wear jeans so I can't say for sure.

heaven's knows at least us youngin's are warned eh? I'm only 24 and so far, i'm defying the family. High blood pressure- mine's still low thankfully, my little bro's and my big sis' isn't as low as mine. High cholestorol runs in the family and the doc said I have a blood report to pay gold for(tis very very nice according to him, it's all japanese to me) I got the arthritis in my knee, ankles and big toes, thanks to my big toes, it just worked it's way up from walking/standing/horseback riding and still making the feet comfortable when i broke the sesamoid bones in the bottom of my feet a few years back. the big toes have no cartilidge so the bones rub and there's no fix, so i've learned to deal with the pain when it gets bad. but storms do let my feet know when they are coming. my wrists and shoulders are starting the carpel tunnel thing because of work, but it isn't bad enough to do anything about yet. 
So i'm gussing that I'll feel this in a few years if your posts are any indication?


----------



## okiron (May 25, 2009)

Lol if it makes you feel better Errik (hubby) has gray hairs at 25..he's had them since he turned 20 and his 30 year old sister has almost nothing but gray on her head.


----------



## hartleybun (May 25, 2009)

*okiron wrote: *


> Lol if it makes you feel better Errik (hubby) has gray hairs at 25..he's had them since he turned 20 and his 30 year old sister has almost nothing but gray on her head.



having coloured my hair since i was 15 the kids decided it was time i saw my natural colour:nerves1 so , last christmas, with an inch of regrowth i had my shoulder length locks cut off. sadly i wasnt the silver that all women in my family go by the time their 40s. instead im a rather nice mouse brown with natural hi-lites:biggrin2h all right - lots of grey hairs instead of silver - thank you genetics:X


----------



## gentle giants (May 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm not even 30 yet and I am already covering my grey hairs! My aunt went grey right out of high school, sot hat must be where I get it. I have some knee problems too, mainly from a bad car accident I was in a few years back.


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

Gray hairs, arthritisand swollen feet. Whoopy! I've had to elevate the feet periodically to stop them from aching. The joys of getting older.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 26, 2009)

Hubby likes the way the pinky purply red is so I am going with it until it fades... I will have him take pics after work today...

Denise


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 26, 2009)

Well guys (gals, lol), sounds like I have a lot of company out there!

Actually, having read back over my posts, I sure do whine a lot. Sorry about that! And I was thinking, maybe I should have posted my original complaint in THE INFIRMIRY 

Good news...I am feeling quite a bit better after having been off of my feet the whole weekend. It really was getting kinda boring in the lazy boy chair with 3 pillows under my feet. Dave was understanding, but a little frustrated. He likes to use the 3 day weekends to get projects done, and I could do nothing but sit and supervise.

The swelling is way down, and the rash is faded. Funny thing is, NOW it feels a little itchy (it didn't when it was bright red). I suppose it's part of the healing process. I'm keeping my "special" pantyhose on as a precautionary...they really do work, darn it.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 26, 2009)

My DH had something similar last summer (cellulitis), and had to wear those lovely support stockings. They are a major pain in the neck, but they really do work. We're both 46, and not enjoying the whole aging process. Didn't the brochures promise that we weren't going to get older, we were going to get better? My question is, better than what???

Btw, my 20 year old son has quite a few grey hairs. He says it's because his little brother has driven him to them!

Glad to hear you're on the mend, but don't try to do too much too soon. My DH was too active too soon, and things reversed themselves rather quickly. Take care!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 26, 2009)

I have had gray hairs since i was in my early 20's and now i am really gray especially in the front and i am only 34 years old. I too can predict the weather , sometimes even better then the weather men,lol, my back is not all that good. I pulled my back out once reaching down to grab the dog as she was running by, dropped to the floor like a sac of potatoes and had to crawl on my hands and knees up the basement steps,lol!!!!!


----------



## purplebumble (Jun 6, 2009)

i had to dye my greying hairs at 13yrs old!

im 43...am permanetly exhausted..no probs its being carer for my 24yr old daughter.....sleeping odd hours...anti epileptic meds...anti depressants..chronic IBS....coping with my elderly mum across the road who has no friends no hobbies no interests apart formt he housebunw e got her a year ago.
my dad died three years ago and its been worsesince then....
im achy...have a dmaged ankle and walk with a crutch....have asthma...now my sghts going odd....i may be premenopausal......my blood pressures low to medium im told...but evruthing else..i have varicose veins..mums side of family! allergies to pollen..dust...smoke...perfumes etc and fur of cats and dogs and buns only whent heyre moulting!

ihave become a little alcks..i havent bothered about plucking my eyebrows...doing my hair..etc etc for about 6 or 7 yrs now..oh hold on..no i dyed my hair black when i first moved in this house..5 and a half years then lol

i dont care...im who i am...being older is gaining more wisdom....more isnight and getting the privilege to moan about youngsters these days lol.

btw..not grey hairs...theyre stress hilights:thumbup


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*purplebumble wrote: *


> btw..not grey hairs...theyre stress hilights:thumbup


LOL! Good one!


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 6, 2009)

Love the stress highlights!

I am learning to embrace my "pudge" - I have earned it over the years. Like I said, it is not a double chin, it is not a saggy chin but it is a dewlap.

Gotta laugh when ladies go in for a Brazilian butt job (butt implants). Mother Nature gave that to me, naturally! Back in the day when ladies wore bustled dresses, I wouldn't need one as I had one genetically attached...

I tell my hubby when he complains I have too many animals (and when his mom tells him he could have married a rich girl:grumpy that back in the real Middle Ages, with a hunting dog, a cat and five horses, I had a helluva dowry! Just too bad I wasn't born back then!

On my dyed red hair - it has faded and everyone loves it so I am going to stay with it. After all, one must have a bit of color in their lives.

Growing old may suck bricks but I'm fighting, kicking and screaming "Wheeeeeee" all the way down.

Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm 28 and still have my beautiful red hair no sign of grey here


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 7, 2009)

I just dyed my hair for the first time in my life. I feel weird since most of the kids my age started back in their teens and i'm a bit of a latebloomer and didn't until i was almost 25. 

And Yes, if my animals were good for a dowry, I'd be set. almost 30 rabbits, 2 horses(breeding my mare soon too)and a dog(though she's only got a few months left)I would be set.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> I am learning to embrace my "pudge" - I have earned it over the years. Like I said, it is not a double chin, it is not a saggy chin but it is a dewlap.
> 
> Growing old may suck bricks but I'm fighting, kicking and screaming "Wheeeeeee" all the way down.
> 
> Denise


LOL! Love the "dewlap". 

Btw, as an update, the phlebitis is waaaay better. I'm still wearing my 'SPECIAL' pantyhose quite a bit, asthey dohelp keep my lower legs from puffing up. 

But get this...I'm having some intermittent burning/throbbing pain in the front of my shins,up to 3 or 4 inchesabove my feet. I've decided its like carpal tunnel of the shins. For anyone who's had it in their wrists or hands, you know the type of feeling I mean: some numbness, an occasional shooting pain, but mostlya lot of throbbing. And considering that carpal tunnel is caused by swelling that puts pressure on your veins....well,yeah. That's pretty much what's going on in my legs. WHAT FUN!!:foreheadsmack:


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 8, 2009)

am pleased to read you are on the mend - ish i know exactly what you mean about the shins! get this meself. i've also started wearing wrist supportsssd: they help but am trying to find some in pink, preferably with a bit of bling... all the ladies in my family get osteoporosis - wonderful thing genetics:rollseyes

still it makes a change from all those years when i was trying to carry a baby to term and every visit to the doctor involved lying on a couch and opening wide..


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> am pleased to read you are on the mend - ish i know exactly what you mean about the shins! get this meself. i've also started wearing wrist supportsssd: they help but am trying to find some in pink, preferably with a bit of bling...


Ya, what is up with the manufacturers of this stuff? I was looking at some special socks yesterday, and they were so UGLY!! Do they think we have gone blind also?


----------

